# Freelancer hat noch Kapazität im Januar/Februar...



## CADministrator (19 Dezember 2008)

...für Hardware-Konstruktion, E-CAD mit Eplan, Comos usw.

Sofortkontakt: Andreas Loeffl, 0171 9873030


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

Aus welcher Gegend kommst du ????


----------



## CADministrator (19 Dezember 2008)

Hannover.

Nach nem längeren "vor-Ort" Auftrag beim Kunden in Süddeutschland würd ich auch gern mal wieder öfter im eigenen Bett schlafen statt im Hotel, aber prinzipiell bin ich schon mobil bzw natürlich auch bereit zu teilweise remote Tätigkeit usw


----------



## CADministrator (22 Dezember 2008)

...und mein "Softi" wird nun auch kurzfristig zu Anfang Januar frei...

S7, WinCC, Zenon - das übliche halt.. Eplan Kenntnisse sind auch vorhanden, Einsatz bundesweit möglich!


----------

